# Corona virus potential side effects.



## Ronni (Dec 8, 2020)

Took a photo of my TV screen 

These side effects don’t really sound any different than the cautions I’ve gotten after a flu shot.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

What about long-term?

A year from now? Two years from now?

I don't buy into the short list.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

I forget where I got this but I heard or read that they have injected 1000s of test subjects. One of the companies tested this on 44000 people. So far with no bad incidents. I don't see anything in the list of ingredients that I can't take to my knowledge so I think if they offer it to us at work I'm gonna try it just to see. I just can't afford not to try. Especially with my health issues. If I find out I can't take it and it doesn't kill me then I just won't be able to.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> What about long-term?
> 
> A year from now? Two years from now?
> 
> I don't buy into the short list.


Obviously no-one has the answer to that because none of the vaccines have yet been around that long.  The only way to know for sure is to refuse to be vaccinated until enough of the population, over time, has had the shot and we get to see if there are any long term effects. 

This isn't directed at you at all @Aunt Marg just so we're clear....but I've seen/heard some very irate folks demanding answers to the potential for long term damage/side effects etc.  It's an unfair demand, becuause there just hasn't been enough TIME yet to evaluate effects other than in the short term. There's no way, from what I understand reading the scientific information, to factually determine  long term side effects IN A LAB SETTING without allowing the passing of time to present hereto unforeseen symptoms and effects.  Any other approach is simply theoretical. 

I do know that way this vaccine works is pretty much the same as the flu vaccine and other viral vaccines work in terms of effectiveness, and also in terms of the actual making of the virus.  Isolating the spike proteins in the Covid virus and surrounding that with lipids before injection into the body allows the human physiology to create antibodies, which is the basic mechanism of any vaccine that's been created to innoculate against the virus it's targeted to kill, like Flu.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

The side effects sound just like the disease.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> The side effects sound just like the disease.


Yup. That’s the way vaccines work. They create a much less virulent (hopefully anyway) virus in the body so that the body’s immune response is engaged to fight it off and so produce antibodies


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, why not just let the body develop it's own immunity?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Yup. That’s the way vaccines work. They create a much less virulent (hopefully anyway) virus in the body so that the body’s immune response is engaged to fight it off and so produce antibodies


Don't want to argue, as everyone is different, but as the child of a military family, I have had numerous vaccinations and the only one which made us feel ill was the yellow fever jab.


----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, why not just let the body develop it's own immunity?


I think you have to get the Virus to develop the immunity or antibodies. And, you don’t want this.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

I had a fairly strong reaction to the first of the two-part shingles vaccine.  Because I was very clear that shingles is a condition to be avoided even if it means a few days of feeling ill, when it was time to do so I went back for the second shot.  Almost no reaction other than a sore arm for a day.    

My friends in the cyber and real worlds who've had Covid are saying it's no joke. My 36 year old nephew has spent the last two weeks in an ICU and is receiving dialysis. He was a healthy young man three weeks ago. 

I'll probably be eligible for a vaccine this spring and expect to take it.


----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I had a fairly strong reaction to the first of the two-part shingles vaccine.  Because I was very clear that shingles is a condition to be avoided even if it means a few days of feeling ill, when it was time to do so I went back for the second shot.  Almost no reaction other than a sore arm for a day.
> 
> My friends in the cyber and real worlds who've had Covid are saying it's no joke. My 36 year old nephew has spent the last two weeks in an ICU and is receiving dialysis. He was a healthy young man three weeks ago.
> 
> I'll probably be eligible for a vaccine this spring and expect to take it.


Your nephew is receiving dialysis? Did he have any issues before COVID-19 that required him to have dialysis?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I had a fairly strong reaction to the first of the two-part shingles vaccine.  Because I was very clear that shingles is a condition to be avoided even if it means a few days of feeling ill, when it was time to do so I went back for the second shot.  Almost no reaction other than a sore arm for a day.
> 
> My friends in the cyber and real worlds who've had Covid are saying it's no joke. My 36 year old nephew has spent the last two weeks in an ICU and is receiving dialysis. He was a healthy young man three weeks ago.
> 
> I'll probably be eligible for a vaccine this spring and expect to take it.


Exactly, I am whining over that singles vaccine, arm is still killing me, still sick, and i am taking the second dose in three months.  My mother had shingles, and shingles is no joke.  You do not want it.  My son, healthy except for the heart surgery, hikes all over, can barely walk to the bathroom at this point.

Covid is NO JOKE.  I am getting the vaccine.  As for long term side effects, I’m 74, how long term am I?


----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2020)

I understand the U.K. begins their inoculations today, I think.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

@oldman, you asked if he'd had health issues before Covid.  

He did not.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 8, 2020)

Taking the vaccine will be a bit of a gamble.  However, the alternatives....avoiding people, wearing a mask forever, etc....are also a major nuisance.  I'm sure there will be those with some fairly major side effects....just like virtually Any other Drug....but the advantages of getting the vaccine probably far outweigh the risks.  Unfortunately, with the way this virus is spreading, we don't have the option of waiting years to insure its safety.  
I doubt that the vaccine will be available in our area until Spring, so by then, millions should have received the shot, and if there aren't any major issues showing up, we will probably get the shot, and hopefully begin to return to a more normal routine.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> He did not.


I have heard that kidney failure is part of Covid.  I am so sorry for this.  Kidney failure is really rough.  Prayers for him.


----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> He did not.


I’m just being curious. This is unusual, isn’t it? What causes the kidneys to need help? Does COVID-19 affect the kidneys?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Taking the vaccine will be a bit of a gamble.  However, the alternatives....avoiding people, wearing a mask forever, etc....are also a major nuisance.  I'm sure there will be those with some fairly major side effects....just like virtually Any other Drug....but the advantages of getting the vaccine probably far outweigh the risks.  Unfortunately, with the way this virus is spreading, we don't have the option of waiting years to insure its safety.
> I doubt that the vaccine will be available in our area until Spring, so by then, millions should have received the shot, and if there aren't any major issues showing up, we will probably get the shot, and hopefully begin to return to a more normal routine.


I don’t see wearing a mask as a major nuisance, I thought I would, but I don't.  It’s easier during the winter, during the summer with a 100 degrees weather, I would get too hot.  At first I thought I would wait to get the vaccine but now I am going to get it.

I believe my time is limited and I find there are some things i want to do before I move on.  Seeing my daughter and her family tops the list.  Holding my now adopted by her grandparents great granddaughter once again is worth any price.  As soon as I get the double dose of vaccine and the last 7 day wait is over, I am off to TEXAS.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 8, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Don't want to argue, as everyone is different, but as the child of a military family, I have had numerous vaccinations and the only one which made us feel ill was the yellow fever jab.


So true Rosemarie...in the late 90's hub and I went to Egypt and got the plague shot & yellow fever.  Wow...couldn't lift either arm above my head for a week or so.  You know they often list "malaise" as a possible side effect on vaccines?  For the first time I knew what it was when getting these overseas shots...LOL.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 8, 2020)

oldman said:


> I’m just being curious. This is unusual, isn’t it? What causes the kidneys to need help? Does COVID-19 affect the kidneys?


Covid affects the kidneys big time, almost 50% with 1/5th needing dialysis:

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200914/covid-19-takes-heavy-toll-on-kidneys


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

oldman said:


> I’m just being curious. This is unusual, isn’t it? What causes the kidneys to need help? Does COVID-19 affect the kidneys?


Not answering for StarSong but the Covid virus attacks most of your organs, especially the lungs.  My son is worried about his lungs as he is a hiker and climbs to the top of mountains.  He’s afraid of long term lung damage which will prevent his hiking.  I’m afraid he will still try and hike besides lung problems.

However, due to the Covid fatigue, which makes it hard for him to reach the bathroom, he won’t be hiking anytime soon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Obviously no-one has the answer to that because none of the vaccines have yet been around that long.  The only way to know for sure is to refuse to be vaccinated until enough of the population, over time, has had the shot and we get to see if there are any long term effects.
> 
> This isn't directed at you at all @Aunt Marg just so we're clear....but I've seen/heard some very irate folks demanding answers to the potential for long term damage/side effects etc.  It's an unfair demand, becuause there just hasn't been enough TIME yet to evaluate effects other than in the short term. There's no way, from what I understand reading the scientific information, to factually determine  long term side effects IN A LAB SETTING without allowing the passing of time to present hereto unforeseen symptoms and effects.  Any other approach is simply theoretical.
> 
> I do know that way this vaccine works is pretty much the same as the flu vaccine and other viral vaccines work in terms of effectiveness, and also in terms of the actual making of the virus.  Isolating the spike proteins in the Covid virus and surrounding that with lipids before injection into the body allows the human physiology to create antibodies, which is the basic mechanism of any vaccine that's been created to innoculate against the virus it's targeted to kill, like Flu.


Great post, Ronni.

I heard on the news last night that the UK was the first to start giving Covid vaccines, and I couldn't help think about the comments from one such individual interviewed, where he proudly stated that they (as in scientists I'm assuming) took what should have been 12-14 years in development time and crushed it into 10 months to produce the drug.

Then this morning I listened to a report out of Russia where their Sputnik V vaccine is still in the midst of trials to check that it's safe and actually works.

I can think of a better example of lighting a bunch of fires and then telling people to jump in.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

oldman said:


> Your nephew is receiving dialysis? Did he have any issues before COVID-19 that required him to have dialysis?





Liberty said:


> Covid affects the kidneys big time, almost 50% with 1/5th needing dialysis:
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200914/covid-19-takes-heavy-toll-on-kidneys





Aneeda72 said:


> Not answering for StarSong but the Covid virus attacks most of your organs, especially the lungs.  My son is worried about his lungs as he is a hiker and climbs to the top of mountains.  He’s afraid of long term lung damage which will prevent his hiking.  I’m afraid he will still try and hike besides lung problems.
> 
> However, due to the Covid fatigue, which makes it hard for him to reach the bathroom, he won’t be hiking anytime soon.


No worries on answering for me.  Thanks for sharing your info.  

My nephew is so weak and fatigued that he can't get from the hospital bed to the chair without several people assisting, despite no longer testing positive for the virus.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, why not just let the body develop it's own immunity?


That's the purpose of the vaccine, to help your body develop an immunity to this specific virus in what you might call a controlled manner. The alternative way to let the body develop it's own immunity would be to contract the virus.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2020)

isn't it true that the vaccine from different manufacturers have different side effects?  It would be nice is the vaccine with the least side effects could be given to the older Americans, who might find the effects more difficult to endure.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

Gaer said:


> isn't it true that the vaccine from different manufacturers have different side effects?  It would be nice is the vaccine with the least side effects could be given to the older Americans, who might find the effects more difficult to endure.


There is one specific vaccine I want and I said this to my son who said you don’t get to pick and just take what you get so I am doing that and hoping for the best.  With the current news that the government did not buy enough vaccines-due to stupidity-rock and the hard place as usual.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> There is one specific vaccine I want and I said this to my son who said you don’t get to pick and just take what you get so I am doing that and hoping for the best.  With the current news that the government did not buy enough vaccines-due to stupidity-rock and the hard place as usual.


Which one did you want?

I think I'd rather wait a few months and get the "one shot" vaccine.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Which one did you want?


I’ll spell it wrong but the astra zeneca.  It is 70 percent effective after the first shot.  But the first shot is half strength which appeals to me in terms of side effects.  I would rather test it at half a shot.  The second shot is full strength and then it’s, I think they said, 95 person effective.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ll spell it wrong but the astra zeneca.  It is 70 percent effective after the first shot.  But the first shot is half strength which appeals to me in terms of side effects.  I would rather test it at half a shot.  The second shot is full strength and then it’s, I think they said, 95 person effective.


Think that might not be the case...here is the latest published peer review data info on it:

https://www.cnn.com/webview/world/l...08-20-intl/h_f4092faa9173b5b93177c46389b8296a


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Think that might not be the case...here is the latest published peer review data info on it:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/webview/world/l...08-20-intl/h_f4092faa9173b5b93177c46389b8296a


I can always be wrong and it doesn’t matter as my son said I will take what I can get.  I didn’t read your article.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, why not just let the body develop it's own immunity?



Because the side effects from the vaccine are nowhere near as likely to kill you, or leave you permanently disabled.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

This was posted today in the Huffington...
How Often We'll Need To Be Vaccinated Against COVID-19 | HuffPost Life
How much you wanna bet we'll "need" more than one double shot a year?


----------



## Mike (Dec 9, 2020)

Two Health workers today who both suffer
from severe allergies got the vaccine and
both went into an anaphylactic shock, their
colleagues used their EpiPens on them and
both are OK, but the word is if you suffer from
allergies don't have the vaccine.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...fizer-jab-ahead-key-FDA-meeting-tomorrow.html

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Mike said:


> Two Health workers today who both suffer
> from severe allergies got the vaccine and
> both went into an anaphylactic shock, their
> colleagues used their EpiPens on them and
> ...


I was reading they don't recommend them for people with EpiPens either.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 9, 2020)

I find it ironic that the same people who cried “follow the science” are now anti-vaxxers. The vaccine IS the science. I’m taking it. The side effects cannot possibly be worse than the effects the virus (and I don’t have it)  is having on me now. More scare tactics.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I find it ironic that the same people who cry “follow the science” are now anti-vaxxers. The vaccine IS the science. I’m taking it.


I certainly agree with your last sentence, Carol. But who are the anti-vaxxers you are talking about?


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, why not just let the body develop it's own immunity?


Having had the COVID-19, there is no guarantee that anyone's body will simply develop its own immunity.  Which is why vaccines are  made in the first place.  Prevention is preferred to the cure.  Trust me on this one.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> This was posted today in the Huffington...
> How Often We'll Need To Be Vaccinated Against COVID-19 | HuffPost Life
> How much you wanna bet we'll "need" more than one double shot a year?


If the vaccine is proven *Safe *I don't care if I have to get it every 6 months. 
I'm waiting a few months to get it, I want to be sure its safe first.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 9, 2020)

Since I have significant food and medication allergies, I am not a candidate for the vaccine.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 9, 2020)

oldman said:


> I’m just being curious. This is unusual, isn’t it? What causes the kidneys to need help? Does COVID-19 affect the kidneys?


My guess its hydration and salt potassium levels/ratios affected by fever or prolonged fever. Alot of people don't know how to be sick ie drink clear fluids keep diet simple and lite before they finally see a doctor or are admitted to a hospital. Throw existing or new medications it's quite possible. Some who get hit hard by ecoli can lose a kidney in less than a week with severe dehydration issues caused by runs and vomitting. Throw pre existing conditions not good.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 138099
> Took a photo of my TV screen
> 
> These side effects don’t really sound any different than the cautions I’ve gotten after a flu shot.



I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Dec 9, 2020)

Has anyone heard of the effects on cancer patients this shot has? I talked to my Oncologist about 5 months ago and he said not to get it when it comes out. I see him next month and I will have a lot of questions for him about this shot. I was diagnosed in 2015 with Agammaglobulinemia and Leukemia in 2012. The shot is suppose to help you build antibodies. I can't make antibodies so the shot in my thinking would be useless to me. Cancer patients also can't take a live vaccine. Looks like I'm in a sinking boat with this COVID-19 virus. I hope they come up with something for cancer patients soon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 9, 2020)

(((Sending healing thoughts and positive energy your way, Pro.)))


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I had a fairly strong reaction to the first of the two-part shingles vaccine.  Because I was very clear that shingles is a condition to be avoided even if it means a few days of feeling ill, when it was time to do so I went back for the second shot.  Almost no reaction other than a sore arm for a day.
> 
> My friends in the cyber and real worlds who've had Covid are saying it's no joke. My 36 year old nephew has spent the last two weeks in an ICU and is receiving dialysis. He was a healthy young man three weeks ago.
> 
> I'll probably be eligible for a vaccine this spring and expect to take it.


For some of us it's more than just a few days of being ill. Some of us could have more life threatening reactions. Given that they are already warning people with med allergies to avoid it then I will have to avoid it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Has anyone heard of the effects on cancer patients this shot has? I talked to my Oncologist about 5 months ago and he said not to get it when it comes out. I see him next month and I will have a lot of questions for him about this shot. I was diagnosed in 2015 with Agammaglobulinemia and Leukemia in 2012. The shot is suppose to help you build antibodies. I can't make antibodies so the shot in my thinking would be useless to me. Cancer patients also can't take a live vaccine. Looks like I'm in a sinking boat with this COVID-19 virus. I hope they come up with something for cancer patients soon.


I'm sorry you have cancer but my best advice to you would be to follow your doctors directive and stay home.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> For some of us it's more than just a few days of being ill. Some of us could have more life threatening reactions. Given that they are already warning people with med allergies to avoid it then I will have to avoid it.


Absolutely true, Marci.  That's partly why it's so important for as many people without these complications to get vaccinated.  I know several people who cannot get vaccines because of serious medical conditions.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Absolutely true, Marci.  That's partly why it's so important for as many people without these complications to get vaccinated.  I know several people who cannot get vaccines because of serious medical conditions.


It's pretty miserable when you want to be able to take it but can't. I can't help what genetics has done to me. LOL


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

They have started vaccinating people in England.  If there are any serious side effects, that should turn up in the news within a few days.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I find it ironic that the same people who cried “follow the science” are now anti-vaxxers. The vaccine IS the science. I’m taking it. The side effects cannot possibly be worse than the effects the virus (and I don’t have it)  is having on me now. More scare tactics.


Agree, Carol.  With no underlying conditions beyond age, I expect to be offered this vaccine in a few months. Unless the data trajectory changes dramatically in the interim, I'll get the vaccine and plan a couple of down days to recuperate from any symptoms it might cause.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 10, 2020)

Another very predictable over reaction by our media.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2020)

At the start of the vaccinations things will go quickly,
then after three weeks when all the first people who
had it will have to come back for the second round,
that will put the brakes on and everything will go slow!

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm not an antivaxxer Carol. But I don't want to die from a damn shot anymore than I want to die from Covid so stop pointing your virtual finger at everyone and screaming scare tactics.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 138099
> Took a photo of my TV screen
> 
> These side effects don’t really sound any different than the cautions I’ve gotten after a flu shot.


I will be getting the COVID-19 vaccine as soon as it's available. Those side effects are no worse than what I went through with the Shingrix vaccine. I set up my 2 shots of Shingrix on a Friday so I could be laid up at home without any necessity to go out.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

At the risk of repeating myself, I had both Shingrix shots and had absolutely no reaction to either. I never have a reaction to a flu shot either, and get one every year. (Maybe a very slightly sore arm for one day or less, that's it.)

These alarmist fears are pretty ridiculous. Nobody's doctor is going to encourage them to get a vaccine that is likely to kill them, for cripe's sake!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> At the risk of repeating myself, I had both Shingrix shots and had absolutely no reaction to either. I never have a reaction to a flu shot either, and get one every year. (Maybe a very slightly sore arm for one day or less, that's it.)
> 
> These alarmist fears are pretty ridiculous. *Nobody's doctor is going to encourage them to get a vaccine that is likely to kill them*, for cripe's sake!


I beg to differ with you, Sunny.

With the push to come up with a Covid vaccine at break-neck speed, doctors have not the slightest as to what side-effects and/or serious long-term health related woes await those getting it, and I'm convinced neither do the scientists that worked on it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 10, 2020)

What drug do we take that doesn’t have a long list of _possible _side effects?  I choose based on logic.  I’m willing to risk a possible reaction vs becoming incredibly ill from the disease.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 15, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 139554


Where is this found at?  Its not at the site www.ukmedfreedom.org.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Dec 15, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Where is this found at?  Its not at the site www.ukmedfreedom.org.


https://www.ukmedfreedom.org/resources/vaccine-documents
On website scroll down to "Consent Form pdf" 
It's in the pdf.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

This came via email today.
The FDA has authorized Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine. Now what? | Science News


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 16, 2020)

ProTruckDriver said:


> https://www.ukmedfreedom.org/resources/vaccine-documents
> On website scroll down to "Consent Form pdf"
> It's in the pdf.


I took note of this..
‘Vitamin D, 5,000iu daily has proven benefit to prevent and treat Covid-19 Vitamin C, 5 grams daily has proven benefit to prevent and treat Covid-19 .Topical antiseptics (such as iodine) are of proven benefit to reduce the loading dose, and hence disease severity, of Covid-19’

One way you get vitamin D is exposure to sunshine.
Wales is about to enter a draconian lockdown and we are being told to stay indoors!
And I drink a large glass of pure orange juice every day.Perhaps everyone should!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 16, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> There is one specific vaccine I want and I said this to my son who said you don’t get to pick and just take what you get so I am doing that and hoping for the best.  With the current news that the government did not buy enough vaccines-due to stupidity-rock and the hard place as usual.


I have come to the conclusion that I will get whichever one I can. I WAS more worried about the long range effects of this vaccine...and I still am for all the kids and younger people who will take it...but at my age I’m now t going to worry about it for myself. If taking it will allow me to get out and gad about willy-nilly like I used to, then bring it on. Worth a week or two, if that long, of feeling bad.


----------



## gennie (Dec 16, 2020)

Side effect?   I predict Covid will be known as a pre-existing condition for new doctors and insurance companies who care about such things


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2020)

Some California nurses and health care workers delay getting the vaccine. They feel it was too rushed. Not against vaccines as a whole but...

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/12/14/ucla-survey-nurses-delay-covid-19-vaccine/

If nothing else barring them getting sick at least they'll still be available for duty. They take the vaccine and then get sick they out of work off the front lines for a while.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I beg to differ with you, Sunny.
> 
> With the push to come up with a Covid vaccine at break-neck speed, doctors have not the slightest as to what side-effects and/or serious long-term health related woes await those getting it, and I'm convinced neither do the scientists that worked on it.


Aunt Marg, I doubt that you have enough personal knowledge of the facts to make these sweeping statements. Some doctors may be relatively ignorant; some have been literally immersed in this nightmare for the better part of a year and know infinitely more about it than you or me.  When my own, very excellent doctor looks exhausted, tells me he has several patients hospitalized with Covid and has lost one (this was a couple of months ago, maybe it's more by now), and says very seriously, "You don't want to get this. It's bad."  ...  I tend to believe him.

Of course, you are right about the long-term effects.  There is no way of knowing about them now. But we are in a critical emergency, and can we justify sacrificing a few more hundreds of thousands of lives, while we sit back to "wait and see?"  Isn't it really a matter of deciding which chance to take?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Some California nurses and health care workers delay getting the vaccine. They feel it was too rushed. Not against vaccines as a whole but...
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/12/14/ucla-survey-nurses-delay-covid-19-vaccine/
> 
> If nothing else barring them getting sick at least they'll still be available for duty. They take the vaccine and then get sick they out of work off the front lines for a while.


The information is out of date.

According to the article, "...the survey collected data from about 600 workers between mid-September and the end of October."
So, before the data from Pfizer and other vaccine manufacturers was publicized.

Talk about irresponsible journalism.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2020)

**


----------

